# Security sensor lights outside motrhome (blue)



## motorhomegirl (Jan 3, 2009)

Please could any one tell me where I can contact the people who make security sensor lights for the outside of the motorhome when someone gets to close to your van?...The people who manufacture this I know went to October NEC, I have spoken to them but lost their phoine number....I know they are in coventry..if they are reading this...please could they contact me as I want to have my van fitted with the lights, as I wild camp in Europe..thankyou.


----------



## smifee (Jan 4, 2009)

www.sleeptightuk.com


----------



## t&s (Jan 5, 2009)

RING make a PIR awning light cheap as chips fit one each side it puts off the undesirables 
available on fleabay

fit an extention to the PIR to an inside light may be the one in the cab and whoever is about will think you put the lights on and are not a sleep so may be wont bother you


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 6, 2009)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=fDrzMGdYWZc   this will deter anyone trying to get in bit expensive on the gas supply though


----------



## Paul-vw-california (Jan 6, 2009)

smifee said:


> www.sleeptightuk.com



These things look cool, anyone have any ideas on price?


----------



## andrew (Jan 7, 2009)

What is Sleeptight and how does it work?

The Sleeptight is a 16-channel ultrasonic sensor/alarm unit with 2 alarm levels locally (lights or buzzers etc) and 1 remote RF alarm level. It has an adjustable sensing distance arm from 3 inches to approx 100 inches. Arming and disarming is controlled by a RF key fob. All of which has come about using extensive research and technology from the UK and Switzerland.  
The Sleeptight uses sensors placed around the skirt of a vehicle and a number of L.E.D lights to deter potential attackers or thieves away from your vehicle, belongings and most importantly, loved ones.
The sensors continually watch over you and are triggered when someone approaches the van, which in turn starts the flashing lights which warns them to step away. If they persist the lights will flash quicker until they are too close, and will then stay on. An alarm buzzer inside the van will sound, thus waking you up and lighting the area around the vehicle. By doing this, it is also alerting others of his presence.
The Sleeptight system can be turned up and down depending on the positioning of the vehicle. If parked up in your driveway next to a surrounding wall or your home, or even an Aires abroad, the sensors can be turned down to 3 inches stopping the sensors picking up walls or other vehicles. However, if parked in the open the sensors can be turned up to 100 inches, therefore giving a force like shield around the van.
The system also comes with a wireless buzzer. This enables you to have full knowledge of what is happening with your van even though you`re not in it! The buzzer can be placed safely in your pocket and carried around with you or even placed beside your bed at home. If triggered, the wireless buzzer will sound, warning you and allowing you to take action.
The Sleeptight system has been designed and manufactured in the hope that it will take the fear out of camping and bring back the fun that we all know it is.

What can I buy? 

We offer two types of systems as follows

Premium 

* System 1 comes with 16 sensors and 8 lights and is £960
* System 2 comes with 12 sensors and 6 lights and is £860
* System 3 comes with 8 sensors and 4 lights and is £760

A standard system is also available and does not have a wireless buzzer and the distance can not be turned up and down. Ideal for trailer tents.

Standard 

* System 1 comes with 16 sensors and 8 lights and is £660
* System 2 comes with 12 sensors and 6 lights and is £560
* System 3 comes with 8 sensors and 4 lights and is £460

Sensors are available in a range of colours. All prices above include fitting, and is guarenteed for as long as youhave your van (six months or six years etc)

How do I order? 

To place your order simply telephone Sleeptight on 0151-2204201 and tell us which system you would like.Should you have any questions or require further information please do not hesitate to contact us.


----------



## cipro (Jan 7, 2009)

All nice and fancy but the PRICE  I will stick to the monkey


----------



## Paul-vw-california (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for the info, but wow they are expensive.

Could buy a nasty dog for less!


----------



## andrew (Jan 15, 2009)

I understand peoples concerns on price, however the system is fully fitted and guarenteed for the entire time you own the vehicle, even if that is twenty years. As long as you own it, it is guarenteed. 
 Also it is a brand new product, only recently introduced to the market.
 It is also unique in the way it protects you. The system is designed to protect the people inside. To us, you are far more important than your vehicle and it is you the sleeptight is watching over.
 I hope this explains a little more about the price

Happy and safe Camping


----------



## terry1956 (Jan 15, 2009)

*in answer,*

Yes explains that the price reflects the amount of fear you can put into people, sorry total rip off.
michael


----------



## andrew (Jan 15, 2009)

Every one is entitled to their opinion, but the price reflects the product and the product reflects the market. Having your motor home broken into is a very real danger that we all face as owners. This is something we try to help people to deal with and have a great deal of experiece in. Anyone who has experienced this misfortune or knows someone who has will agree that there is certainly a major benefit to having the peace of mind our system gives.  Please refer to our website www.sleeptightuk.com for further information.


----------



## Paul-vw-california (Jan 15, 2009)

Being an electronic engineer, the system is simple cheep electronics.

Ultrasonic sensors, around £25, led's £10 for the lot.

Im sorry but £999 is to expensive for this, good luck with it.


----------



## Sparks (Jan 16, 2009)

Good idea Paul, I reckon you could make a 16 sensor set-up for a little over £100.
No external lights but I'd prefer just an interior beeper anyway.


----------



## TWS (Jan 16, 2009)

Paul-vw-california said:


> Being an electronic engineer, the system is simple cheep electronics.
> 
> Ultrasonic sensors, around £25, led's £10 for the lot.
> 
> I'm sorry but £999 is to expensive for this, good luck with it.



Hi Paul, can I book my van in with you ? I'm sure you would have a few customers if you can offer these sort of prices plus your labour costs, £999.00 does seem steep.

Tom


----------



## Paul-vw-california (Jan 16, 2009)

Im going to try and build a simmilar system for my camper van, and see how it goes.

But im sure i could then make up some kits, probabally be a summer job though, swapping leds for a buzzer makes no difference really.

As im busy with work and university untill May time, mind you if I get layed off I could be charging £999 for the lot!


----------



## andrew (Jan 16, 2009)

I feel as if every one is havin their say about how the sytem works without even seeing it. Im not on here to argue with people so i think the best thing i can say is, come to some of the shows, (the ones we are attending will be released on our webpage) see the system work, then make your mind up. I personally will be prepared to sit down, have a coffee and discuss the system with anybody who has their doubts over it. I do believe after seeing it you will see the benefits and the electronics that are in it. Therefore all i ask is dont knock it untill you have seen it.


----------



## TWS (Jan 16, 2009)

Paul-vw-california said:


> Im going to try and build a simmilar system for my camper van, and see how it goes.
> 
> But im sure i could then make up some kits, probabally be a summer job though, swapping leds for a buzzer makes no difference really.
> 
> As im busy with work and university untill May time, mind you if I get layed off I could be charging £999 for the lot!



Oh well thought I would ask, I would pay a couple of hundred but £999.00, a little steep, if you ever set a business up perhaps a good discount for Wildcamping members ?

Hi Andrew, the systerm looks good, but just a little pricey mate, how about a big discount for members ? I mean big big discount.

Regards Tom


----------



## jimmnlizz (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm sure something could be done with those cheapo self fit reversing aid kits,  advertised on the box lately.  one on each corner perhaps?  Or by each window?    JIM!!


----------



## andrew (Feb 4, 2009)

hello again 

The Sleeptight system took nearly a year to design using top firms in the electronic industry. Anyone who thinks they can make it for £100 or so doesnt either understand how it works or doesnt really know wha they are talking about. Im not attacking anyone but its unfair for someone to write "oh i can make this for cheap" when i know its obvious they cant. People read these forums for ideas and help, and for certain people to write things that simply arent true is unfair to everyone concerned.


----------



## masterfit (Feb 5, 2009)

*12v Pir sensor*

Hi
Im new to all this but I hope this is a legit question. Does anyone know where to get hold of a 12 volt pir sensor I can fix permenantly to the side of my pride and joy and rig up my own security lighting system. I have found the lights I can use on ebay ( boy racer white neons strips & exterior led's) but Im having trouble finding the pir. PS havnt done wild yet but hoping to take the Chausson & family to the Western Isles this summer.


----------



## Geoff.W (Feb 5, 2009)

I am a little bemused to say the least that nobody has mentioned the fact that using this type of device would be illegal when wildcamping. The "influence" of these devices should not extend into an area where the public have legitimet access, ie P.I.R. on a light on your house should not be triggered by someone walking past on the pavement but only when that person steps onto your private property.

I would also add that setting one of these when parked in a public place shows an atitude of extreme arrogance in trying to claim exclusive "rights" to any set area.

I thing that as wild campers we should always be aware the stopping anywhere is a privelage not a right, the use of these types of devices that will quite obviously annoy and offend others should be strongly discouraged.


----------



## t&s (Feb 5, 2009)

most caravan dealers will hold various makes of awning PIR lights  http://www.towsure.com/category/6432-Exterior_and_Awning_Lighting

they are not search lights as inferd by GEOF W but just a low wattage security device for your peace of mind


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Feb 5, 2009)

further to geoff s last post when wilding or on a site especially, what about false triggers ie wild animals , my next door neighbors flood light is on and off all night with cats and the like. when parked up how many times do you here noises foxes and the like surly they may trigger the alarm i have not replied to this topic untill now as i believe it is blatant advertising, but the way andrew is flogging an obvious dead horse i wouldn't think they are doing too well. ps come on andrew lets hear some tales of your camping experiences instead of some over priced electrical gizmo this is a wildcamping site not ebay


----------



## andrew (Feb 6, 2009)

The company is doing perfectly well thankyou. 
I thought the point of these discussion rooms were to discuss camping, safety, enjoyment etc. If people want to come on here and talk about how good their van is im interested and will listen, it they talk about how good a campsite is, I will listen. I dont have to buy the van or visit the site but at least i know about it and can make my mind up. I understand people dont want companys on here constantly talkin about their own products, however if they dont, how will we learn about them??? If people dont come on and say ive found a lovely campsite, how will we know about it???
Therfore i do appreciate your comments, but mandrake, please dont try and tell people what they can and cant discuss.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Feb 6, 2009)

thanks andrew for your comments ,but i am not telling you or anyone what they can discuss and in no part of my post did i say that. it just seems that you are not intrested in making any positive input on here other than to sell a product. you are welcome as anyone else on here, but come on find us some wild camping spots or nice sites and talk about other things aswell.


----------



## andrew (Feb 6, 2009)

I appreciate your comments mandrake.


----------

